# New Media Player Code



## Chris (Jan 25, 2006)

In the editor, you'll notice the new media icon:






Simply wrap media tags around your mp3/wmv/whatever, like so:


```
[plain]
[media]http://www.chrisquigley.com/audio/midwinter.mp3[/media]
[/plain]
```

And you'll get:

[media]http://www.chrisquigley.com/audio/midwinter.mp3[/media]

Enjoy.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 25, 2006)

Fuck man, who's playin on the player, kick ass fucking band


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2006)

Someday I'll retrack that with a solo that doesn't suck


----------



## TheReal7 (Jan 25, 2006)

sounds awesome Chris!


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2006)

Well my tune is old and lame, but I'm sure you guys can populate the tag with some much better stuff.


----------



## Ancestor (Jan 25, 2006)

Chris said:


> Well my tune is old and lame, but I'm sure you guys can populate the tag with some much better stuff.



Whatever! This song kills.

Especially all that fast picking stuff at the end. Lordy!


----------



## nitelightboy (Jan 25, 2006)

No Chris, I'd say you're old and lame and the song RULES>> 

Ok, well, maybe not lame, but old


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 25, 2006)

Chris said:


> Someday I'll retrack that with a solo that doesn't suck


You of course know that I was joking right, I mean the song is killer and all, I was joking about not knowing who it was...sorry


----------



## Battle-axe (Jan 25, 2006)

Cool feature!  Also, tht song is killer , great playing man!!


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2006)

Example with video:

[media]http://www.kenburtch.com/music/fordrew.wmv[/media]

(Sorry Ken )


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 25, 2006)




----------



## fathead (Jan 25, 2006)

Cool new feature and an amazing song Chris.


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks dude.

[action=Chris]wishes the solo was better. [/action]


----------



## Ken (Jan 25, 2006)

Chris said:


> Example with video:
> 
> [media]http://www.kenburtch.com/music/fordrew.wmv[/media]
> 
> (Sorry Ken )



You are not...


----------



## darren (Sep 25, 2006)

Is there an addition to the code (or a more sophisticated player) that allows the download link to be omitted and/or the source URL to be re-encoded? 

I'd like to share songs through the [ media ] tag, but since they're unreleased tracks by my band, i don't want the ripped files to inadvertently get onto P2P networks.


----------

